# Favorite Erotic Song (inspired by AppleDiva)



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

Darling Nikki -Prince

Personal Jesus-Marilyn Manson


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 17, 2007)

Since I love double entendre, I will have to say "Teach U A Lesson" by Robin Thicke and I like "Let's Chill" by Guy.  I love the end.. sounds of a male orgasm...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

I clicked on your profile from a post you thanked and checked out your blogsite = )


----------



## msmack (Nov 17, 2007)

Great idea for a thread. Burn me up some erotic cd's with all these suggestions! I'd have to say 'Feelin' Love' by Paula Cole. Pretty damn hottttt.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_Great idea for a thread. Burn me up some erotic cd's with all these suggestions! I'd have to say 'Feelin' Love' by Paula Cole. Pretty damn hottttt._

 
Never heard it but I going to try to find it now...


UPDATE-found a  clip on amazon.com......I like it a lot, a stripping song!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 17, 2007)

You mean _Darling Nikki_, Cara?

I have so many. So, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so many.

Here are just a few...

*Erotic City* - Prince
*Suck, The Way Out is Through, The Becoming* - nine inch nails
*Tent In Your Pants* - Peaches
*Para-Noir, (s)AINT, User Friendly; Dried Up, Tied, and Dead to the World, Are You the Rabbit?, Evidence* - Marilyn Manson (I could go on...)
*God of Thunder* - KISS
*Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps), Hallo Spaceboy, The Heart's Filthy Lesson* - David Bowie
*Pluto* - Bjork
*Bring Me Back a Dog* - IAMX
*I Wanna Be Your Dog* - Iggy & The Stooges
*Dark Sekret Love, Our Diabolikal Rapture, Serpent Ride* - H.I.M.


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 17, 2007)

well being a dancer i dance to music like this and this thread will be great for ideas for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





theres a song called 'straight to number one' by touch and go

heres the video... its great to dance on the pole to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJcGm...eature=related

i love most prince songs too... purple rain is sooooooo sexy!

ooh and some marvin gaye... sexual healing!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJcGm...eature=related
_

 
I like that one too!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 17, 2007)

U2- Hold Me , Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me

wierd right?


----------



## Briar (Nov 17, 2007)

"Temple of Love" by Sisters of Mercy

Not lyrically erotic, but OMG the rhythm and deep vocals do it for me every time.

Oh yeah, and "Put your hands on me" by Sinead O'Connor.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_U2- Hold Me , Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me

wierd right?_

 
Not at all. That's the only U2 song I like-well, that and "Bloody Sunday".


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think that I have favorite Erotic song.  I think this is another important assignment for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know the name, but that song keeps playing in my head that has the words "Don't wish your girlfriend was hot like me?"    I love the beat of that song.  I think it's so cute.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 18, 2007)

Not particularly erotic, but sounds it when Patrick Wolf covers it: Prince, When Doves Cry.
Other then that MSI, Faggot and Regina Spektor, Summer In The City. Obvious one: NIN, Closer "I wanna fuck you like an animaalllll!"

Biggest one for me:
Patrick Wolf, The Marriage. For the lyrics:

"At the foot of a forest of dark hair
Is a door there, and here comes the key
As the grammar of one finger
Forms a language
Of this ecstasy

Where the back of her neck
Meets the back of her leg
Meets the back of her head
Meets the back of her breast

Falling further into marriage
This love would need not shout its name
And as the missile learns its target
Where sediments should stay

As the back of your head
Meets the back of my leg
Meets the back of my head
Meets the back of your breast
Meets the back of our legs
Meets the back of our necks
Meets the back
The back and beyond"


Sounds OTT/cheesy (to some) written, but is extremely beautiful as a song.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Since I love double entendre, I will have to say "Teach U A Lesson" by Robin Thicke and I like "Let's Chill" by Guy.  I love the end.. sounds of a male orgasm..._

 
I love "Teach You A Lesson" too and "I Need Love".  Hmmmm...Robin Thicke.  

I also like "The Body That Loves You" and "Anytime, Anyplace" by Janet.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 18, 2007)

Some of my favorites:

D'Angelo - Brown Sugar
Depeche Mode - I Feel You
INXS - Need You Tonight
George Michael - Father Figure
Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 18, 2007)

My All-time Favorites are:

1. Let's Get it On-Marvin Gaye
2. Keep Getting' it On-Marvin Gaye
3. Sexual Healing-Marvin Gaye
4. Pillow Talk-Sylvia Robinson
5. Tonight is the Night- Betty Wright
6. Love to Love you Baby- Donna Summer
7. Pull up to my Bumper- Grace Jones
8. I Don't Know if it's Right- Evelyn "Champagne" King
9. Cruisin-Smokey Robinson
10.Doin it- LL Cool J
11. Too many Prince Songs to name (Erotic City, Darlin Nikki, Head)
12. Red Light Special- TLC
13. Close the Door- Teddy Pendergrass ( How could I forget that one)

I just want to say rest in peace Frankie Crocker, the ultimate DJ. New York's WBLS. I love you always for making the music come alive.


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the ultimate erotic song for me would be "Slow Jams" by Tamia and Babyface.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 18, 2007)

Oooh I want to add Janet Jackson:
1. If
2. Twenty Foreplay
3. Throb
4. Rope Burn
5. Anything


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 18, 2007)

Unpredictable - Jamie Foxx

This is the song that made me finally believe Jamie Foxx was sexy.. gets me in the mood haha


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Unpredictable - Jamie Foxx

This is the song that made me finally believe Jamie Foxx was sexy.. gets me in the mood haha_

 
You gotta love that one. Big ups to Jamie Foxx


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_My All-time Favorites are:

7. Pull up to my Bumper- Grace Jones_

 
LOL...I was not expecting that.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 18, 2007)

The Bad Touch - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 19, 2007)

1-anything by marvin gaye.
2-this is a secret of mine..but barry white's voice gets me so hotttt.like soo hot.
3-anything by prince too. 
4- nasty naughty boy by christina aguilera.
5- ooh ooh baby by briteny spears. haha <3


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 19, 2007)

4- nasty naughty boy by christina aguilera. 
Oh yeah! love that one too! So sexual and explicit


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Strange Love - Depeche Mode
In Your Room - Depeche Mode
Closer - Nine Inch Nails *so obvious!*
Get Down Make Love -  Nine Inch Nails
Fast Food Messiahs - Junsex
Blood Sugar Sex Magic - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Overcome - Tricky
Freeforms - Not really erotic I guess but the first part of the song holds blissful memories for me


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 19, 2007)

I just thought of a few other songs:

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game (the video alone is already very erotic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Donna Summer - I Feel Love
Janet Jackson - If
Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River 
Nikka Costa - Like A Feather 
Power Station - Some Like It Hot (I had such a huge crush on Robert Palmer, he's just so sexy)
Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down The Crazy River (his voice is just so sexy when this guy starts to talk thoughout the song)


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_4- nasty naughty boy by christina aguilera._

 

I sooooooooooo second that!! LOL


And I also LOOOOOOOOOOVE these, not too erotic tho haha:
*Bed -- J. Holiday*. it's just tooo sexy and hot. totally a song u can play while getting on it. lol
*Pony -- Genuwine*
*When we make love -- Genuwine*. again! lol "when we make love u go, 'OoOoOooOoh'" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Nice and Slow -- Usher*.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down The Crazy River (his voice is just so sexy when this guy starts to talk thoughout the song)_

 
Yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like many others, Closer by NIN... although anything by them works. I love Trent Reznor! Mars Volta and Matthew Good are a couple other bands where I can just toss in an album and it all works.


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm surprised I'm the first one to mention this, but...

*Inertia Creeps*_,_ by Massive Attack.

Really, everything on their Mezzanine album is sexy as hell.


----------



## fingie (Nov 21, 2007)

I work at a gentleman's club (as a bartender, not a dancer) and I always ask one of the girls to dance to "If" by Janet for me (she dances to a lot of Janet anyways).  If I was ever a dancer, I would wear out that song like no other!  Haha


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_I work at a gentleman's club (as a bartender, not a dancer) and I always ask one of the girls to dance to "If" by Janet for me (she dances to a lot of Janet anyways).  If I was ever a dancer, I would wear out that song like no other!  Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, at least it'd be a change of pace from Motley Crue's "Girls, Girls, Girls".


----------



## nunu (Nov 22, 2007)

This might be weird but i find these songs erotic and sexy to dance to 50 cent and JT's Ayo technology.(the video is just sexy!).
and Only you by Ashanti..


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 23, 2007)

Glory Box by Portishead.


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 23, 2007)

Erotica - Madonna
Throb - Janet Jackson
Ooh La La - Goldfrapp
Do It To Me - Usher
Freak Me - Silk
Your Body's Calling - R. Kelly
Faster Kill Pussycat - Oakenfold 

and...

Touch of My Hand, Breathe on Me, And Then We Kiss (Junkie XL Remix) by Britney Spears


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_This might be weird but i find these songs erotic and sexy to dance to 50 cent and JT's Ayo technology.(the video is just sexy!).
and Only you by Ashanti.._

 
so many girls dance to only you

and i went thru a stage of dancing to ayo techonolgy sooooooo much!
the words are so suitable!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 25, 2007)

Deep by Blackstreet
Anywhere by 112
Would you mind by Janet Jackson
Peach by Novel
In the middle by Trey Songz
We should be by Trey Songz


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 26, 2007)

anyone heard Gracias a Dios by Thalia? Totally a strippable song.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 26, 2007)

justify my love- madonna


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 28, 2007)

nancy boy by placebo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, user friendly by marilyn manson & lipgloss by pulp


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Glory Box by Portishead._

 
this song makes me miserable!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I'm surprised I'm the first one to mention this, but...

*Inertia Creeps*, by Massive Attack.

Really, everything on their Mezzanine album is sexy as hell._

 
OMG, I agree!!!!

Also anything by:

Tricky
Air
Portishead
Lamb
The Cardigans - Gran Turismo CD

Mmmmmm....yummy.


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 2, 2007)

I am surprised nobody said "Moments in Love" by Art of Noise.  This is a staple for any "Mood Music CD" that I make.  Also, "Songbird" by Kenny G.  and "Softly, Softly" by Sweetback featuring Maxwell.  I guess I am a Jazzy type of gal lol...


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2007)

sonne by rammstein. the lyrics aren't very erotic or sexual, but i'm big on visuals so that song sticks out in my mind because of the video.

rein raus, zwitter and nebel by rammstein though, have pretty racy lyrics.


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2007)

Signs of love making - Tyrese
Seduction - Usher
I wanna go there with you - Tyrese


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 3, 2007)

Kimmy, I used to have such a thing for Du Hast by Rammstein. Though I constantly find new erotic songs so its been a little forgotten.

For me it depends. One valentines I made Mix CD's for my Boyfriend - one with Slow, sensual songs and one with, er... not slow songs. Haha. My list is pretty much endless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer the question, off the top of my head:
Change (in the house of flies), Lucky You - Deftones
Thinking of You - APC
Black Milk - Massive Attack
The Sinner In Me and I want you now - Depeche Mode
A few bazillion NIN songs, including but not exclusively: Memorobillia, Physical, Get Down Make Love, Down In It. And years ago I would have said closer, but its somewhat been ruined for me, by over playing.

And, not forgetting a large portion of the Erotica album by madonna


----------



## velvett21 (Dec 3, 2007)

My favorite song of all time that always puts me and my SO in the mood when I dance to it is *Lick by Joi*. Loooovvveee iiiiitttt!!!!


----------



## callmestella (Dec 3, 2007)

On and On-Nikka Costa
#1 Crush-Garbage
Come on Closer-Jem
Turn me on-Norah Jones


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2007)

So many of Darren Hayes song's are sexy: insatiable (with lyrics like breathe in breathe out there is no sound we move together up and down) and like it or not with its sensual beat


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_sonne by rammstein. the lyrics aren't very erotic or sexual, but i'm big on visuals so that song sticks out in my mind because of the video.

rein raus, zwitter and nebel by rammstein though, have pretty racy lyrics._

 
Zwitter...lulz. 

I love the video for Sonne as well, Mein Teil is pretty hot too (two Reichards, wrestling, dirty, oh yes.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_ And years ago I would have said closer, but its somewhat been ruined for me..._

 
Me too, but not for over playing. It's attached to a rather...interesting one night stand.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_*Bring Me Back a Dog* - IAMX_

 
There are a _lot_ of erotic IAMX songs.

I used to not like Bring Me Back a Dog, but after hearing it live and dancing to it, I totally get it and now it's one of my favorite songs from The Alternative. IAMX was the funnest show I've ever been to.


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE "I Would Die for You" by Garbage-that song is HOT. I also love Sigur Ros, no real words but the music, in my opinion, is quite erotic, and suitable for some baby makin'.


----------



## lil_kismet (Dec 11, 2007)

a few off the top of my head...

- Softest Place on Earth - Xscape
- Work me Slow - Xscape
- That's the Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson
- On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men
- various downtempo compilations (ie. Kid Loco's "A Grand Love Story", or Erotic Lounge compilations, and so forth).


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 20, 2009)

LL Cool J - Doin' It
Madonna - Justify my love
Toni Braxton - Youre making me high
Usher - twork it out
Silk - Freak Me
Aaliyah -Rock the Boat 
Kelis - Let get it on in public


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2009)

For the last year my favorite song has been Janet Jackson's Discipline, Janet is a freak and made a song for freaks

YouTube - Janet Jackson - Discipline (Oakland, CA)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Some of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Closer - Nine Inch Nails *so obvious!*
Get Down Make Love -  Nine Inch Nails
Blood Sugar Sex Magic - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Overcome - Tricky

_

 

You know when I first clicked this thread, I wasn't sure if I had any favourite erotic songs. Until I got to this post. I love love love love love NIN and RHCP. 

Blood Sugar Sex Magic is probably to sexiest song ever. Anthony Kiedis does a masterful job on sexing that song up. omg. hot. 

What hasn't Trent Reznor sung that isn't sexy?

Tricky! I also love Tricky. A lot. Yummy. fave song by Tricky is Ponderosa, although might not be considered erotic, its got sex appeal.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I'm surprised I'm the first one to mention this, but...

*Inertia Creeps*, by Massive Attack.

Really, everything on their Mezzanine album is sexy as hell._

 
I agree this is hands down my fave "gettin' naughty" album!


----------



## User27 (Jun 21, 2009)

****


----------



## franimal (Jun 21, 2009)

"Let me lick you up and down"-Jodeci

ULTIMATE get it on song!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll def have to check out some of these songs.
my favorite is Wicked Game by Chris Isaak
& another is Do Me by Bell Biv Devoe


----------



## lalunia (Jun 22, 2009)

I love love love Ayo Technology by Milow! Check it out, I think it's much better than the JT version


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm...I loooooove...
The Bondage Song by London After Midnight (somehow almost all of their songs scream sex to me, no matter what the words are actually saying...I think it's his voice...*purr*)
I Wanna See Your Pussy by Lords of Acid.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nickelback's "Animals" and "Figured You Out"
Sade's Ordinary Love
Bad Company's "Feel Like Makin' Love"
Kings of Leon Sex On Fire _hands down_


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 23, 2009)

Akinyele - Put it in your mouth   


LMAO.. more trashy/raunchy than 'erotic' but hey..


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 23, 2009)

How Does It Feel - D'angelo (HOT!)

You Can Leave Your Hat On - Tom Jones (don't know if it's a remake but it's from the soundtrack to Full Monty). It's a fun sexy song.

Like a Virgin - Madonna LOL


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 23, 2009)

I have no idea why, but Son of a Preacher Man always gets me going!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jun 24, 2009)

Def Nasty Naughty Boy by Christina Aguilera!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jun 24, 2009)

one more....Nobody by Keith Sweat


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 24, 2009)

Milkshake - Kelis
8DDD


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_one more....Nobody by Keith Sweat_

 
Love that song! 



Also forgot to mention  H-Town - Knockin the Boots..  love this one too

YouTube - H-town Knockin the boots


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 24, 2009)

New Town by The Slits (Also, FM & the rest of the whole damn album is sexy to me - cut or peel sessions version)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 24, 2009)

Pug-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

She Loves Me - Serani

SEXXXXX PLEASE!?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 25, 2009)

Master and Servant by Depeche Mode


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jun 25, 2009)

Some of these are not necessarily erotic, but I think they sound pretty sexy.

Catatonia - Part of the Furniture
Chara - Tear Drop
Emilie Simon - I Wanna Be Your Dog (Stooges cover)
Emilie Simon - Opium
Dirty Projectors - Stillness is a Move
The Knife - Marble House
Chara - Happy Toy
Ida Maria - I Like You So Much Better When You're Naked
Garbage - Hammering in my Head
The Knife - Pass This On
Metric - The Twist
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Dragon Queen


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 25, 2009)

I want your sex - George Michael


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 25, 2009)

Twist - Goldfrapp


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 26, 2009)

do me baby-prince
speechless-beyonce
lets make love-silk
in the middle-trey songz
and many more-i can get nasty to just about any song


----------



## User27 (Jun 26, 2009)

****


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 26, 2009)

Madonna - Justify my Love
H-town - Knockin the Boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Silk - Freak U (i think thats what its called, the one that goes... CUZ TONIGHT BABY.. I WANNA GET FUH-REAKY WITH YOOOOU)


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm into more offbeat genres of music... so what I'd consider an erotic turning-on song is probably weird to a lot of people...

Japan - Plastician (vocal version) When the woman's lyrics say 'oh... get a rush' it is f*ing HOT.
Damage - Mistabishi 

Mainly if a song has an amazing bass drop I tend to find it exciting, lol.


----------



## christinakate (Jul 1, 2009)

Im not sure if someones already said it but..


Nine Inch Nails - Closer.






 Go look at the lyrics.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 19, 2009)

Birthday Suit - Diction ft 112 
OMG!


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

****


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Anything by Type O negative! 
Oh Lio - Banana!!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't really like most erotic songs, and the ones I do like tend to be more vulgar and ridiculous more than anything. (see: Gallows - Orchestra of Wolves) haha.

But, that being said, Muse - undisclosed desires, plug in baby, and supermassive black hole. 
I want to marry Matthew Bellamy.


----------

